# Does anyone listen to opera on Amazon Prime?



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The sound is supposed to be better than Youtube and is free for Prime members now, but I am trying to play Callas Live Remastered Recordings and I am having lots of difficulty. I have unlimited access but even though it shows in the system I can't bring it up. It seems geared for current pop and not select music like opera. Any experience?


----------



## LeoPiano (Nov 1, 2020)

I’ve used Amazon Music Unlimited for a while now. Its search system is really annoying to use but I’ve found ways to get around it. I haven’t run into the problem you’re experiencing though. Do you have the Prime version or the Unlimited version? I’ve read that they’ve completely ruined the Prime version in the latest update by forcing you to shuffle an album if you try to play it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

LeoPiano said:


> I’ve used Amazon Music Unlimited for a while now. Its search system is really annoying to use but I’ve found ways to get around it. I haven’t run into the problem you’re experiencing though. Do you have the Prime version or the Unlimited version? I’ve read that they’ve completely ruined the Prime version in the latest update by forcing you to shuffle an album if you try to play it.


I figured out a way. I find what I want in Amazon, save it to playlist and voila. I will play it tomorrow. Youtube is so easy to use.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm still wedded to my CDs, but use a streaming service (in my case Apple Music) to listen to pop and classical recordings I am curious to hear but don't necessarily want to buy. I've used at various times Spotify and Amazon Music but the problem with most of these services is that the search facility is based on pop listening. I know there are services based on classical music, but I mostly listen to pop music on my phone and I can't really afford to pay a subscription to two services. Apple Music's search facility isn't too bad actually; better than Spotify's. I left Spotify over the Joe Rogan debacle, when artists like Neil Young and Joni Mitchell withdrew their music from the platform and, now I'm used to it, I actually prefer Apple.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm still wedded to my CDs, but use a streaming service (in my case Apple Music) to listen to pop and classical recordings I am curious to hear but don't necessarily want to buy. I've used at various times Spotify and Amazon Music but the problem with most of these services is that the search facility is based on pop listening. I know there are services based on classical music, but I mostly listen to pop music on my phone and I can't really afford to pay a subscription to two services. Apple Music's search facility isn't too bad actually; better than Spotify's. I left Spotify over the Joe Rogan debacle, when artists like Neil Young and Joni Mitchell withdrew their music from the platform and, now I'm used to it, I actually prefer Apple.


With opera on Amazon Music I found it much easier to search within the Amazon retail catalogue for MP3s and make a playlist. I used to love CD's but aside from my vinyl I mostly listen to opera in the car and new cars don't have CD players anymore. I will find out what Amazon Music sounds like in my car. I think in general Apple has the best products out there.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Using youtube or amazon (non unlimited version), you get worse audio quality.

In order to get lossless versions, I'm using now two streaming companies: Qobuz and Idagio, both work fine.

I think that you can get the same quality using Apple Music and Amazon Music Unlimited, but I prefer to subscribe to smaller, "boutique" companies. 😉


----------

